# Trade 4X4 Truck for Jeep?



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a 2000 Chevy 2500 4X4, 6.0L, short bed, extended cab with 184K miles and would like to trade it for a Jeep Wrangler. This truck has never plowed snow or spread salt, it has pulled a utility trailer since I bought the truck in 2003 when it had 112K miles. It has been a very reliable truck, but mostly sits now that I bought a newer Duramax. 
This truck also has new tires and firestone airbags in the rear. I figure it to be worth around $6-7000, anyone interested.


----------

